# Fat sex



## Hole (Jun 23, 2009)

Isn't it amazing? 

I am aware that this may be a fragile subject but I think the purpose of the FA/FFA forum is so we can have a place where we can talk about things that are sort of taboo. I have been looking for a thread which covers certain aspects of sex with our fat partners and could not find one. The intention of this thread is to be a place for discussions, suggestions,queries and advice concerning sex with a BHM or BBW and/or the challenges you may face as a BHM or BBW. 

I hope no one takes this the wrong way ie thinks I'm making out fatties to be freaks or burdens. I'm short and average/slim so the contrast is huge.(No pun intended) Scenario: I love sex with BHM but sometimes there are a few challenges, like his belly getting in the way during missionary. I've always been unsure how to express how I feel in a tactful manner. Do I straight out tell him to lift his belly (possibly offending him) ? Or do I just spontaneously hold it myself?(possibly offending him) And if your partner is extremely insecure about their weight, you need to tread carefully. I wouldn't want to make a man I'm with feel like any less of a man because we have to do things a little differently...It doesn't mean the sex is bad or not worth it. These are just realities. I hope the scenario has clarified the goal and general tone of this thread.

So what challenges have you faced regarding fat sex? How have you handled them?


----------



## sarahreign (Jun 24, 2009)

Hole said:


> Isn't it amazing?
> 
> I am aware that this may be a fragile subject but I think the purpose of the FA/FFA forum is so we can have a place where we can talk about things that are sort of taboo. I have been looking for a thread which covers certain aspects of sex with our fat partners and could not find one. The intention of this thread is to be a place for discussions, suggestions,queries and advice concerning sex with a BHM or BBW and/or the challenges you may face as a BHM or BBW.
> 
> ...






I would suggest keepin it real and just tell him that its in the way or hold it or w/e...either way just do it...For all u know it migh turn him on too! (I have no experience with this but Im pretty good at advice giving) If he gets sensitive tell him you like him and his belly and just be straight forward and JUMP TO IT like JACKRABBITS!


----------



## Teleute (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a pretty straightforward person, so I just tell them to lift it - in a sexy way, of course. Like I need any encouragement to comment on a sexy belly! I can definitely see where things could get touchy if your partner were really insecure, which is something I've been fortunate to not have to deal with. Then again, if the belly is causing problems during sex and they ARE insecure, they're probably acutely aware of it, and don't know how to handle the situation either. This reminds me of a post on another board about fat sex, but that was more about differentiating "fat sex" and "sex with a fat person", the difference being eventually determined as whether you're actively lovin' on the jiggly bits or whether you're just working around them. If you encourage or slowly work up to "fat sex" with your guy, the belly thing could become less of an issue, as it'll just sort of fall naturally into "there she goes molesting my belly again..."  

Also, maybe missionary just won't work as well - this isn't only a fat person thing, there are just some positions that don't work for some people. For instance, my husband is considerably shorter than I am, so doggy can be awkward due to leg length differences. Like you said, it just means you have to do things differently - alter height with cushions, or just try a different position. 

For myself, I've found that I can get tired quickly when I'm on top - or my partner can get tired quickly, if they're fat too. If that's happening, I try to switch things up so neither of us is doing ALL the work. Also, sometimes small modifications can make a big difference - if I'm on top and sitting straight up, that's a lot more tiring than if I'm on top and leaning forward onto my hands to steady myself. Or we can stop the actual penetration for a bit and have more foreplay/teasing for a while to give us both a break.


----------



## Hole (Jun 24, 2009)

sarahreign said:


> I would suggest keepin it real and just tell him that its in the way or hold it or w/e...either way just do it...For all u know it migh turn him on too! (I have no experience with this but Im pretty good at advice giving) If he gets sensitive tell him you like him and his belly and just be straight forward and JUMP TO IT like JACKRABBITS!



LOL. We're already doing the jack rabbit thing.  





Teleute said:


> I'm a pretty straightforward person, so I just tell them to lift it - in a sexy way, of course. Like I need any encouragement to comment on a sexy belly! I can definitely see where things could get touchy if your partner were really insecure, which is something I've been fortunate to not have to deal with. Then again, if the belly is causing problems during sex and they ARE insecure, they're probably acutely aware of it, and don't know how to handle the situation either. This reminds me of a post on another board about fat sex, but that was more about differentiating "fat sex" and "sex with a fat person", the difference being eventually determined as whether you're actively lovin' on the jiggly bits or whether you're just working around them. If you encourage or slowly work up to "fat sex" with your guy, the belly thing could become less of an issue, as it'll just sort of fall naturally into "there she goes molesting my belly again..."
> 
> Also, maybe missionary just won't work as well - this isn't only a fat person thing, there are just some positions that don't work for some people. For instance, my husband is considerably shorter than I am, so doggy can be awkward due to leg length differences. Like you said, it just means you have to do things differently - alter height with cushions, or just try a different position.
> 
> For myself, I've found that I can get tired quickly when I'm on top - or my partner can get tired quickly, if they're fat too. If that's happening, I try to switch things up so neither of us is doing ALL the work. Also, sometimes small modifications can make a big difference - if I'm on top and sitting straight up, that's a lot more tiring than if I'm on top and leaning forward onto my hands to steady myself. Or we can stop the actual penetration for a bit and have more foreplay/teasing for a while to give us both a break.



That's an excellent point about "fat sex". I don't think it's going to go there anytime time soon as he hates his body and wants to lose weight but I do take steps to help him realize I find the parts he hates attractive like rubbing his belly. He has told me he feels better about himself after sex.Perhaps slowly, we'll get to the molestation stage.I do the same thing while on top. I'm able to go longer that way. And you're right... foreplay/teasing is a great way to take a break from activity that requires stamina and still have fun.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 24, 2009)

I think that if you want to lift his belly, you might give him a sexy look in the eye and then gently touch his belly to let him know where you are going and then lift it onto yourself. Expressing pleaure after you have done this will reassure him that you indeed enjoy it and that it isn't "hurting" you.

As a fat person, I used to worry about hurting my husband, but thru communication we are able to tell each other what works.


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 28, 2009)

Communication is key in sexplay with a larger partner, so is experimentation. If your partner has been with an FA before they probably have an idea of what parts need moved in what positions. If you are the first FA they have been with you may need to do a bit of learning/teaching and each person is different due to body and self image constraints. 

If you are too worried about offending your partner with suggestions of moving bits out of the way, you have a couple of choices. Either find a way to move the part in question on your own IE: if it is a belly you can start by grabbing and rubbing it and pulling it slightly with each rub till it is out of the way) or suggest a different position where the belly is less of an issue. With the latter suggestion there is no mention of limitations or body but you seem creative and open to exploration which is always good. The other suggestion I would make here is just to reach down and move it without comment. With one partner trying to get on top I started by fondling her belly apron while she was getting into position and simply guiding it as she climbed on top so it landed in the right spot and out of the way.

If you are not worried about self image or offense then just go ahead and discuss the parts and how they need moved. I have had one partner that just didn't realize how much deeper the penetration would be until I moved her belly up once, after that she moved her own belly when getting into that particular position. I never stop fondling a woman during sexplay, so if parts need moved I just incorporate that into what I'm doing and rarely need to mention why.

Rollhandler


----------



## Tracii (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a great thread I'm learning so much on how to deal with this situation.
I have never been with a really big guy just mildly chubby.
I think communication would be the key to great fat sex.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 5, 2009)

You may also want to check out the "Fat Sex: About Positions and Attitudes" article we published in Dimensions magazine eons ago.


----------



## Canonista (Jul 5, 2009)

Hole said:


> So what challenges have you faced regarding fat sex?



Not getting enough....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 5, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Not getting enough....



You and me both, Mister.


----------



## Canonista (Jul 5, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> You and me both, Mister.



I've "fooled around" with a few women, but the last time I had actual intercourse was in 2002.

If I didn't need to feel love during the act I'd be inclined to hit the bars looking for a meaningless fling.


----------



## petunia805 (Jul 5, 2009)

This may be more information than my partner would like out there, but its for the greater good, so here goes...

I think the key to good sex with any partner, fat or not fat, is attitude. And not just attitude in the bedroom either. My partner makes me feel beautiful and sexy ALL the time. He notices when I dress up, or do my hair differently, or when I smell especially nice. He makes sure I know how much he appreciates my curves! He whispers in my ear that i am beautiful at unexpected times....and I love that. All this makes me ravenous for sex later on. 

That being said, the logistics of the sex, at times, require some minor adjustments. For example, I am quite a bit larger than my partner in all areas (except he's a lot taller) especially in the belly. We have GREAT sex in the missionary position, but sometimes we have to move my tummy out of the way a bit to get better penetration,which is good for both of us. I've never been offended by this as I know that he LOVES my body the way it is. However, "doggy style" (I hate that term) works best for me, since the belly is not in the way at all. I do get tired, when being on top, and facing him in that position is not just difficult, it may be dangerous as i am relatively sure he can't breathe! 

I think that the best thing to do, if you are in a comfortable relationship, is to be open about what you want / need, and also be receptive to the wants and needs of your partner. A friend once said to me that an unexpressed expectation is a disappointment waiting to happen...wise words indeed. So just be frank and tell him what you need him to do. Chances are, he'll do it!


----------



## mro723chicago (Apr 4, 2013)

Communication and experimentation are essential. I have been an admirer of Women of Size my entire life. 

For a young man who is an admirer, her large and thick features excite and stimulate, but also intimidate. If he is not confident of how to handle her size and maneuver her body the intimate encounter will not be fulfilling.


----------



## sophie lou (Apr 4, 2013)

Hole said:


> Isn't it amazing?
> 
> I am aware that this may be a fragile subject but I think the purpose of the FA/FFA forum is so we can have a place where we can talk about things that are sort of taboo. I have been looking for a thread which covers certain aspects of sex with our fat partners and could not find one. The intention of this thread is to be a place for discussions, suggestions,queries and advice concerning sex with a BHM or BBW and/or the challenges you may face as a BHM or BBW.
> 
> ...



I hope you don't mind me asking but how heavy is your BHM partner. I had some fun a while ago with a BHM he was tipping just over 500lbs at the time. I was lucky because he was happy with his size and knew how much i was into his belly. Where sex was concerned we didn't seem to be able to get a good position to get the sort of penetration that i like which was a little frustrating for me. He really made up for that in other areas. I used to push his belly up while i was going down on him which was hot for me because i could play with his belly while doing it we did have good fun exploring


----------



## mro723chicago (May 8, 2013)

My Petite BBW girlfriend was very insecure about her body size three years ago. 

During sex I caress her and compliment her often about her body. 

Because of the frequency of communication she knows that I am attracted to her belly apron and pendulous breasts as I watch her undress.


----------



## shandyman (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a pretty big belly that can/does get in the way during sex. I much prefer my partner to tell me if something isn't working for her. Personally I would not have a problem in the slightest if I was asked to move my belly for better access ect. 
I just need more practice


----------

